# York Goodies



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Since PTC Brian was unable to attend York this time, I'm going to take the liberty of starting this. 
So..........what did you find at York? 
I've attached a few photos of my finds; a Lionel 216 hopper car, a LCT "State of Maine" Standard Gauge boxcar, and last but not least, a Lionel 2353 ABA to complete the Super Speedliner set I've wanted for some time.
It was a great meet, and as usual, prices were all over the place, but persistence paid off. 
In addition to the things added to my collection, the best "goody" of all is seeing the friends we've made through this hobby, as well as meeting new friends. Wood brought his brother Warren as a guest, and I thoroughly enjoyed getting acquainted with him. And yes, an application for TCA membership will be on its way to him shortly!!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Very Nice. What brand is the State of Maine Car?


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I didn't buy much, just 6 - 24" lengths of O-27 track to use on car floats for April. I tried GarGraves rails in groves in the wood, I won't try that again.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Very Nice. What brand is the State of Maine Car?


LCT (Lionel Corporation Tinplate) made by MTH


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Bluecomet, you got a very nice set of Lionel F units.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice additions to your collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

I will make another attempt to post pics....


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

I wish I knew what I was doing wrong! I'm following the instructions but somehow missing a step......
Peter


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice additions, Pebo--especially the new Hudsons!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pebo said:


> I wish I knew what I was doing wrong! I'm following the instructions but somehow missing a step......
> Peter


Peter, you're getting the pictures uploaded, you just have to put the cursor in the message where you want them, then click the paperclip icon







again. In the drop-down menu, click "insert all" and the pictures will appear in-line.

I did that to your previous post.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you, John.....I will try again later after office hours.....you can easily see why I never attempt to fix trains on my own......they end up beyond repair.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

You know my eyes were drawn to those Sante Fe 2353 F3's. Beautiful purchase, John. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

bluecomet400 said:


> Since PTC Brian was unable to attend York this time, I'm going to take the liberty of starting this.
> So..........what did you find at York?
> I've attached a few photos of my finds; a Lionel 216 hopper car, a LCT "State of Maine" Standard Gauge boxcar, and last but not least, a Lionel 2353 ABA to complete the Super Speedliner set I've wanted for some time.
> It was a great meet, and as usual, prices were all over the place, but persistence paid off.
> ...


One of my favorite sets. I also have that set, with a ABBA pulling 7 cars. It's a sight to behold! Thanks for sharing. I also have it in S scale...


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Here are a few of the items I picked up. The bus from Diecast Direct, not sure of the vendor for the motorcycles but he was near the center of the Orange hall selling mostly figures but then I spotted the MC's. At 3 bucks each I thought it was a deal.
The TOFC and ten wheeler both had minor problems and were selling for 1/3 list. They were both repaired within a few hours and good as new. I also picked up a '30s era Ambulance from Diecast Direct but left them in my friends car. Other items included glue and tools plus one of Andre's watchman shacks.

























The ten wheeler was spotted about 15 minutes before leaving the meet only the second time I was there on Saturday and got deals I would have missed otherwise.

Pete


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Since Andre Garcia is a few booths away from me in the Orange hall, I was able to visit several times. On my first visit on Thursday, I was looking at a ball signal that was really impressive, with working laser cut MDF pulleys that were amazing. I was complimenting Andre on his craftsmanship, and he picked it up and handed it to me. As soon as I make a suitable base, I will mount it on my outdoor covered shelf layout approaching one of my bridges, and post some photos. We also talked about what type of scenery/buildings I could use to enhance an otherwise double oval of track, with the bridges being the only focal points. I had long considered using building fronts, but wasn't sure if I had enough height. I think I will be working with Andre to modify some of his kits to fit my needs. 
My only purchase was two Rugged Rails PARR stock cars with different road numbers for my grand niece and nephew.
Don


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Love the B&A 10 Wheeler......that's Lionel, is it not, Pete?

Peter


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Peter, Yes, its the first one Lionel did. It has Odyssey and RS4 but only one chuff. I am debating whether to upgrade it. Its a smooth runner and doesn't have the lurch. I also have the two later Legacy versions.

Pete


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

It's a great engine.....I have the Legacy 827. I use it to pull some milk reefers or Atlas Trainman NYC cars.

Long Live the Water Level Route!

Peter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pete, I can help you out, how about a Chuff-Generator to upgrade to four chuffs.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I know John. I have developed my own circuits for doing same, just not sure its worth it for this engine as I have two others with 4 chuff capability. The main motivation for purchasing this one was the price, 200 bucks. Too good a deal to pass up.

Pete


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

The haul was a bit lighter than usual due to a plethora of pre-orders that arrived just prior to the Meet. _(Isn't that always the way?!)_ But we had lots of fun and got some good deals too.

*Woodland Scenics Buildings:*
Theater
Emilio's Italian Restaurant

MTH PRR Powered A C-Liner #9449
MTH PRR Powered A C-Liner #9451
MTH Norfolk Southern SD60E “Honoring Our Veterans”

Lionel LOTS Yuengling Double Sheathed Boxcar
Lionel LOTS Philadelphia Double Sheathed Boxcar

*MTH Full Vista Dome Passenger Cars* _(For my fantasy excursion train)_*:*
Amtrak (Ribbed)
Atlantic Coast Line (Ribbed)
Northern Pacific (Smooth Sided)
New Haven (McGuiness Scheme Smooth Sided)
Pittsburgh & Lake Erie (Ribbed)
Delaware & Hudson (Ribbed)

Department 56 Chain Link Fence w/ Gate
Department 56 Set of 4 Chain Link Fence Extensions
Department 56 Set of 4 Parking Meters

Miller Engineering Limited Edition Dog House Sign

Two Taxi Cabs and Weathered Pick up Truck

O Scale Outdoor Brick Grille
O Scale Dog House w/ Schnauzer & Dog Bowl
Two O Scale Wooden Picnic Benches
Coaster Dynamics O Scale Skee Ball
Coaster Dynamics O ScaleTest of Strength
Coaster Dynamics O Scale Dunk Tank

*Videos:*
TM Books & Video 21st Century Great Layouts
TM Books & Video Lionel Nation No. 1
OGR Great Layout Adventures V.13 (Blu Ray)

PRR “Standard Railroad of the World” T-shirt for my Grandson

OGR Magazine 2 Year Subscription Renewal


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Brian, if that's a "light" York haul, I'd hate to be there for a heavy one!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

John, there were a few trips where we filled up the Odyssey and had to shoe horn the luggage in.  But the last two months a bunch of pre-orders arrived.

Now if Vince's Trains was still at the Meet, there may have been a few more added to the list!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, he used to have some great deals, I wonder what happened to him and all his stuff?


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Vince and his family moved to Florida with a new job. He's enjoying life at the beach and Disney World. What he had after his last York Meet was put into storage. 

With the news of non members being admitted to the York Meet, he's teased a possible return at some point as he still has access to some collections to acquire. But I think he's loving the sunshine too much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2016)

I found these die cast vehicles in the Orange Hall. Bought a TCA newspaper bag at the TCA Museum. Great bag! Actually held 4 Weaver 21' passenger cars. Found a nice Weaver Coal Hopper. My Best Deal was 8 Weaver 21" Pullman-Bradley cars for $25 each. My Best Hard to Find item was this MTH Bavarian S 3/6 Express Steam Locomotive. I've been looking for one for quite awhile.

Emile

View attachment 241833


View attachment 241841


View attachment 241849


View attachment 241857


View attachment 241865


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with what I got. It was nice seeing everyone in person.

NYC Mikado TMCC
Jersey Central FM Trainmaster TMCC
Pennylvania H16-44 Legacy
Lionel Chessie passenger Detailed interior
K-Line boxcar
Pus other stuff


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

DennyM said:


> It was nice seeing everyone in person.


No-one came to see me, or if they did, they didn't say who they were.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Traindiesel said:


> The haul was a bit lighter than usual due to a plethora of pre-orders that arrived just prior to the Meet. _(Isn't that always the way?!)_ But we had lots of fun and got some good deals too.
> 
> *Woodland Scenics Buildings:*
> Theater
> ...


Have you considered having Mayflower stand by the next you go?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, nice haul, guys. All of you had a lot of fun. Wish I could have made it. 

Bigcrabcake: I am fairly certain there are a hundred times as many model Daimler Darts (called the SP250 in the US) as were ever actually made. I've been eyeing that VW van and trailer, too. VW vans are easy to find but that trailer - nice! The MTH Bavarian loco is a jewel, too, just a lovely loco.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

One item I forgot to mention is I picked up another Peter Lerro print. Being a NYC guy and Hudson collector this one jumped out at me.










Pete


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

thedoc said:


> No-one came to see me, or if they did, they didn't say who they were.


I came looking for you, but I might have written where you were down wrong. I did meet some nice people where I thought you were going to be.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> One item I forgot to mention is I picked up another Peter Lerro print. Being a NYC guy and Hudson collector this one jumped out at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a great print.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> You know my eyes were drawn to those Sante Fe 2353 F3's. Beautiful purchase, John. Thanks for starting this thread.


Brain, sorry I didn't get a chance to shake your hand. Maybe next year. Hope your doing okay.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Impressive buys at York. Really like your Ten Wheeler Norton. Congrats!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

walter said:


> Have you considered having Mayflower stand by the next you go?


Walter, I didn't need Mayflower for this trip. Other than the engines and passenger cars, everything else was fairly small. I had plenty of room in the back of the Odyssey. 

There was a York Meet, or three, that I had to shoehorn the luggage into the car.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Lee Willis said:


> Wow, nice haul, guys. All of you had a lot of fun. Wish I could have made it.
> 
> Bigcrabcake: I am fairly certain there are a hundred times as many model Daimler Darts (called the SP250 in the US) as were ever actually made. I've been eyeing that VW van and trailer, too. VW vans are easy to find but that trailer - nice! The MTH Bavarian loco is a jewel, too, just a lovely loco.


You were there in spirit.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

DennyM said:


> I came looking for you, but I might have written where you were down wrong. I did meet some nice people where I thought you were going to be.


Table E-57 in Blue Hall right under the E sign close to the middle of the hall. I'll be there again in April. I only had tables in a different hall once since 2000, when I got my registration in late. 

My son joined in 2000 and my one daughter joined in 2008, I've been using their tables ever since. Prior to that my father had the same tables, I just took them over when he stopped coming. I call the 3 registrations in together and pay for them all at once. My daughters children have only missed a couple of shows in the last few years due to school, but before that they were coming along since they were born. I set the grandson on the table once in a child carrier when he was a baby, I put a sign in front of him "Display only, Not for Sale." You would be surprised how many comments and offers I got for him.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We'll have to start a thread for the next York specifically for table locations.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Enjoyed seeing so many MTF members; didn't buy much.*

The weekend prior to York we were in Raleigh, enjoyed visiting visiting several layouts, and picked up a new JLC Y6B and Sierra Y3 while there. At York we gave the Y6B to Gunrunner John to do some upgrades.

In York we bought a number of DVDs, ordered a few things from Harry Hieke, got a Dr Pepper billboard from Miller Eng, and ordered some items from Dave at Crescent Locomotive Works. We picked up a few boxcars in the White hall.

Today we got a CSX crane set from Nassau. It has been purchased by the N and W and will undergo modification.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

thedoc said:


> Table E-57 in Blue Hall right under the E sign close to the middle of the hall. I'll be there again in April. I only had tables in a different hall once since 2000, when I got my registration in late.
> 
> My son joined in 2000 and my one daughter joined in 2008, I've been using their tables ever since. Prior to that my father had the same tables, I just took them over when he stopped coming. I call the 3 registrations in together and pay for them all at once. My daughters children have only missed a couple of shows in the last few years due to school, but before that they were coming along since they were born. I set the grandson on the table once in a child carrier when he was a baby, I put a sign in front of him "Display only, Not for Sale." You would be surprised how many comments and offers I got for him.


That's where I was. There was a young lady and her mother all I know is your screen name and they didn't know who I was asking for.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We'll have to start a thread for the next York specifically for table locations.


We did this on another forum, along with cell phone numbers, and it worked well. 
Don


----------

